Facebook Down Again? - aginovski
======
3327
Down in EMEA

------
ga-vu
No

~~~
aginovski
[https://twitter.com/search?f=tweets&vertical=default&q=%23fa...](https://twitter.com/search?f=tweets&vertical=default&q=%23facebookdown&src=typd)

~~~
mtmail
Twitter seems a good realtime source for this kind of information, better than
HN.

